# À quoi ressemble votre bureau ?



## l8D (22 Octobre 2009)

Un petit topic pour se montrer notre bureau ^^

voilà le mien


----------



## Arlequin (22 Octobre 2009)

clique

en plus, au bar ... ça va gicleeeeeer


----------



## morphoas (22 Octobre 2009)

Tu vas en avoir besoin ... c'est cadeau !


----------



## Bassman (22 Octobre 2009)

Toi, on sent que tu as pris le temps de regarder un peu comment était foutu ce forum

1- La place de ce genre de topic n'est pas au bar.

2- Un topic équivalent existe déjà. Je te laisse le soin de découvrir cette fantastique fonction qu'est la recherche du forum. Tu verras, on y trouve plein de chose.

3- Ton bureau, on s'en bat les noix*.

4- Non content de nous placarder la photo de ton bureau, dans ta grande générosité, tu nous la placarde en full def. C'est sympa, mais ça pèse plus lourd qu'un train de marchandise.


* Mais alors vraiment. On en a rien à battre.


----------



## Arlequin (22 Octobre 2009)

voilà ... ha y'essssst

à défaut de tolérance, quelle réactivité

:rateau:


----------



## Bassman (22 Octobre 2009)

Ah tiens encore un québécois.

Comme quoi, y'a pas de hasard&#8230;


----------



## l8D (22 Octobre 2009)

.....


----------



## Bassman (22 Octobre 2009)

Pressoir à vin

Le pressoir est un appareil destiné à extraire le jus d'un fruit (pomme, raisin...), dans le cas présent, il sert à la vinification.

Le pressurage

Quel que soit le type de pressoir, son principe est d&#8217;extraire le jus de raisin frais (moût) ou le vin du marc de raisin fermenté. La phase du pressurage est cependant une phase cruciale de l&#8217;élaboration d&#8217;un vin, et le type de pressurage, conditionnera de façon significative les quantités de composés chimiques qui se trouveront dans le vin.
Un bon pressurage doit éviter de trop triturer la vendange, pour éviter toute déviances comme les arômes herbacés à la dégustation, les phénomènes d&#8217;oxydation du moût, ou les jus trop riches en bourbes.
Le pressurage se doit d&#8217;être assez doux sans pour autant être trop languissant. Il convient donc au maître de chais ou à l&#8217;&#339;nologue de choisir le pressoir le mieux adapté aux objectifs de production.

Différents types de pressurage

Dans le cadre de la vinification, on peut avoir deux cas de figure:
vinification en blanc et rosé, le raisin est pressuré sans fermentation alcoolique préalable (il peut y avoir une courte macération de l'ordre de 12 à 24 heures, le liquide est appelé moût.
vinification en rouge, après la fin de la macération, la cuve est égoutté, les matières solides le marc ( pellicules, pépins, rafles) sont pressurées pour donner un liquide partiellement ou entièrement fermenté, le jus de presse.


Différents pressoirs


Petit pressoir de Touraine, France


Salle de pressoirs à Beaumes de Venise, France
Les formes les plus primitives de pressoirs apparaissent dessinées sur des vases de Grèce antique et sur des fresques des tombes égyptiennes, dont le pressoir à torsion qui était encore couramment utilisé en Corse au XIXe siècle.

On peut encore trouver de nombreux modèles différents de pressoirs, il existe néanmoins trois grandes catégories de pressoirs :
le pressoir à vis verticale, dont la mise au point remonte à la deuxième moitié du XIXe siècle, que l&#8217;on nomme également des fois de type «Coquard» ou «Marmonier» (généralement manuel, occasionnellement électrique ou hydraulique);
les pressoirs horizontaux à vis (Type Bucher / Vaslin) électrique ou hydraulique;
enfin les pressoirs pneumatiques (Type Péra, électriques et pneumatiques) se trouvent sous forment de pressoirs horizontaux avec une ou plusieurs membranes gonflables au milieu de la cage de presse, ou sur un coté de cette cage.
Nous pouvons également citer les pressoirs continus, ou pressoirs à vis sans-fin.


Le pressoir à perroquet

Le pressoir à perroquet a été utilisé de la fin du XVIe jusqu'a la fin du XIXe siècle environ. Il ne reste que trois pressoirs de ce type en France:
un en Champagne;
un en Bourgogne;
un dans le Gard, au domaine de Jarras-Listel.
Un homme (assez robuste ) devait escalader une roue &#8211; il faut imaginer le hamster qui fait tourner sa roue dans la cage &#8211; pour en actionner une deuxième. Cette seconde roue actionnait des presses. On pouvait presser jusqu'à 1,5 tonne de raisin à la fois. Le jus ainsi obtenu se deversait par le bec du pressoir (d'où le nom de pressoir à perroquet. )


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2009)

Je n'aime pas les gens qui vont fièrement polluer les plages avec leurs gros 4x4 de merde.


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Octobre 2009)

Mon bureau est en bois.
Avec 4 pieds.
Pourquoi?
Parce qu'avec 3, il se casserait la gueule et ça ne serait pas pratique.
Donc 4.
Mon bureau n'est pas beau.
Non.
On peut même dire qu'il est laid.
Mais c'est mon bureau.
A moi.
En plus il est en bordel.
Mais je m'en fous.
Vous aussi ?
Tout va bien alors.


----------



## Bassman (22 Octobre 2009)

Par contre, j'aime beaucoup l'alias de safari sur le bureau en plus de l'icône dans le dock.


----------



## Arlequin (22 Octobre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Je n'aime pas les gens qui vont fièrement polluer les plages avec leurs gros 4x4 de merde.



c'est nettement mieux de le faire avec celui des autres, c'est ça ?


----------



## Bassman (22 Octobre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Mon bureau est en bois.
> En plus il est en bordel.



Je ne connaissais pas cette essence de bois.


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Octobre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Je ne connaissais pas cette essence de bois.



Non, il est conseillé de ne pas verser d'essence sur le bois. Les risques d'incendie sont déjà assez élevé comme ça.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Je ne connaissais pas cette essence de bois.


 
Du bois bandé peut-être ?*











* par rapport au bordel - vu que le "bois bandé" est un aphrodisiaque...
C'est là une sorte d'humour.
(j'explique pour notre ami québeccois)


----------



## stephaaanie (22 Octobre 2009)

Arlequin a dit:


> c'est nettement mieux de le faire avec celui des autres, c'est ça ?



Voyez, il ne comprend pas.


----------



## jugnin (22 Octobre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Je n'aime pas les gens qui vont fièrement polluer les plages avec leurs gros 4x4 de merde.



C'est clair. Quand on peut le faire avec des pétroliers, pourquoi s'emmerder ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Octobre 2009)

Un lapin crétin du Québec  C'est de la famille ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> C'est clair. Quand on peut le faire avec des pétroliers, pourquoi s'emmerder ?


 
Ouais, sauf que, au volant de ton pétrolier, t'as beau mettre le coude à la fenêtre, personne ne remarque ton bronzage de gos-bo et ton petit collier en perles de bois, c'est nul.

En plus, perchée là haut, on ne voit pas non plus ta planche de surf - et si on ne voit pas la planche de surf, le petit collier ras du cou en perles de bois, ça fait limite tarlouze (alors que toi, tu visais plutôt le over-cool-man-qui-sent-l'iode genre rebelle avec la zen attitude)

Nan, faut un 4x4 - un truc genre jeep, c'est idéal.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (22 Octobre 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Par contre, j'aime beaucoup l'alias de safari sur le bureau en plus de l'icône dans le dock.



C'est le même syndrome que ce qui mettent bretelles et ceinture pour leur pantalon


----------



## jugnin (22 Octobre 2009)

Voilà mon Desktop. Et moi, en plus d'avoir du goût, contrairement aux Québécois, je respecte les limites de taille.





​


----------



## tirhum (22 Octobre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Mon bureau est en bois.
> Avec 4 pieds.
> Pourquoi?
> Parce qu'avec 3, il se casserait la gueule et ça ne serait pas pratique.
> ...


Tant que tu l'as monté correctement...
Sans qu'il ne vienne s'écrouler sur toi...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (22 Octobre 2009)

Et voici le mien en mosaique bien évidemment pour toujours le voir même avec des fenêtres ouvertes


----------



## Bassman (22 Octobre 2009)

Jugnin, j'adore ton fond d'écran.

Moi pour me rappeler de changer souvent de slip, j'ai mis un fond d'écran avec des traces de pneus :


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Voilà mon Desktop. Et moi, en plus d'avoir du goût, contrairement aux Québécois, je respecte les limites de taille.


 
Y a pas d'icônes, pas de dock, rien, c'est nul !
Je parie que t'es du genre à pas avoir d'Apple remote, en plus...


...looser !


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (22 Octobre 2009)

Il a une drôle de dimension ton écran bassou


----------



## l8D (22 Octobre 2009)

finalement je pense que mon topic est à la bonne place, je m'étais juste trompé d'image  ça arrive à tout le monde quoi


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (22 Octobre 2009)

Tu n'es qu'un nioube, assumes !!!


----------



## l8D (22 Octobre 2009)

hein ? assumer quoi ? 

j'ai juste créé un petit topic pou faire jaser et ça marche


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (22 Octobre 2009)

Vas te laver Ophélie ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Octobre 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Y a pas d'icônes, pas de dock, rien, c'est nul !
> Je parie que t'es du genre à pas avoir d'Apple remote, en plus...
> 
> 
> ...looser !



Toi t'as pas l'Apple Spirit.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (22 Octobre 2009)

Moi je l'ai


----------



## tirhum (22 Octobre 2009)

l8D a dit:


> finalement je pense que mon topic est à la bonne place, je m'étais juste trompé d'image  ça arrive à tout le monde quoi





l8D a dit:


> hein ? assumer quoi ?
> 
> j'ai juste créé un petit topic pou faire jaser et ça marche


Ouais, ouais, c'est cela, oui...


----------



## Sindanárië (22 Octobre 2009)

notez, chers amis, que le bureau, et surtout la pièce qui en fait office, est encore plus bordélique et plus... enfin bref que chez Macinside....


Alors chapeau bas, franchement j'aurais jamais cru possible de voire pire que le bureau de mackie :affraid:

[Mode Kommandantür ON]
_Un modo pourrait dénoncer ce membre aux services de l'hygiène et de la sécurité de sa commune après avoir, enfin fermé ce sujet insalubre ? _
[Mode Kommandantür OFF]


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (22 Octobre 2009)

Moi j'ai toujours trouvé le bureau de Mackie bien rangé par contre propre c'est autre chose


----------



## l8D (23 Octobre 2009)

c'est quoi l'histoire de apple remote ?? J'ai l'impression de voir ça partout :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2009)

L'Apple Remote, c'est le top de la classitude Apple Spirit !
Si tu n'as pas de Apple Remote, tu es un looser et la communauté te conspue !
N'oublie pas, la prochaine fois, de bien nous montrer ton Apple Remote, sous peine des pires châtiments qui soient.

Moi, j'ai une Apple Remote.
Je fais partie de la communauté.
Je me sens accepté.

Et je baise les pieds de ceux qui ont plusieurs Apple Remote !

Il paraît même que certains, aussi bien doté en Apple Remote qu'en musculation des sphincters, parviennent à zapper les macs des autres alors qu'on ne leur voit aucune Apple Remote dans les mains - c'est magique.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (23 Octobre 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2009)

Travaux pratiques : Vezoul est un gros looser !

Non seulement, il n'a pas de Apple Remote, mais en plus, dans ses désespérées tentatives pour se faire accepter, il croit pouvoir nous faire prendre des vessies (d'horribles Remotes de marques honnies) pour la Sainte Lanterne (la Apple Remote)

Honte à lui !
Il a probablement un tout petit zizi pour agir ainsi.


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Octobre 2009)

Dans la population geek, la légende circule selon laquelle l'Apple Remote tout ce que la gravité faire tomber. On voit donc fréquemment lesdits geeks se promener avec la chose posée au sommet du crâne, le regard baissé, les yeux exhorbités et la bouche ouverte, exécutant des cercles avec le bassin dans l'espoir de redonner un peu de verticalité à toute cette horizontalité jamais perdue puisque jamais aperçue.


----------



## l8D (23 Octobre 2009)

YES je lai la foutue apple remote !! m'en calisse toute façon j'ai pas besoin de ça pour me faire accepter par la communoté mac geek JM'IMPOSE 

eh oui vous allez m'avoir sur le dos pendant un bon bout de temps parce que je pense que je me plait dans ce forum Haha


----------



## jugnin (23 Octobre 2009)

l8D a dit:


> YES je lai la foutue apple remote !! m'en calisse toute façon j'ai pas besoin de ça pour me faire accepter par la communoté mac geek JM'IMPOSE
> 
> eh oui vous allez m'avoir sur le dos pendant un bon bout de temps parce que je pense que je me plait dans ce forum Haha



Ouais.

Ouais Ouais Ouais.


----------



## l8D (24 Octobre 2009)

ben ouais que dire de plus ....


----------



## zazthemac (24 Octobre 2009)

cool un post ou tout le monde dit n'importe qoui.
Merci ca me fait une message de plus.

PS : vous avez rien d'autre a foutre?

y'a des ptits newbie qui attendent de l'aide sur les autres sections du forum.


----------



## tirhum (24 Octobre 2009)

zazthemac a dit:


> cool un post ou tout le monde dit n'importe qoui.
> Merci ca me fait une message de plus.
> 
> PS : vous avez rien d'autre a foutre?
> ...


Tu es au bar, là...
Tu as remarqué ?!...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h22 ----------

P.S : pis c'est pas beau de réclamer des cdb !...


----------



## zazthemac (24 Octobre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Tu es au bar, là...
> Tu as remarqué ?!...
> 
> _*Euh ouais c'est pour ca que ma réponse est sarcastique et au moins du 3eme degré​*_
> ...



Bon plus sérieusement si c'est hors charte , changement de signature.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2009)

On pisse sur les nioubies ici.

Et on fait caca sur les switchers.

C'est comme ça. 
Le bar, c'est un peu les chiottes de toutes façons.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2009)

zazthemac a dit:


> y'a des ptits newbie qui attendent de l'aide sur les autres sections du forum.



Ça, c'est quand même le pompon !

T'es de synthèse, toi, non ?


----------



## Nephou (24 Octobre 2009)

Mais que fait la modération ?  :mouais:


----------

